# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Pension chiens et chats, éducation canine, toilettage, transport animalier proche Domfront (61)

## babe78

Quat'Pattes et Cie est un centre multi services au profit de vos animaux à proximité de Domfront.
Ce centre est déclarée à la DSV et je suis moi-même titulaire du certificat de capacité et de toutes les autorisations pour exercer les différents services.

Pension chien : 15 euros la journée
Pour les chiens sociables, box de 10m2 la nuit et cours de 600m2 la journée
Pour les chiens qui préfèrent être seul : parcs de 50m2 avec chalet privé

Pension chat : 10 euros la journée
Grands boxs sécurisés

Toilettage : à partir de 25 euros

Transport animalier : Kangoo climatisé et équipé, agréé par la DSV
petit transport vétérinaire, toiletteur ... ou long trajet

Contact babe78@free.fr 06 65 28 46 37

Photos des installations sur demande.
Tarifs préférentiels pour les associations de protection animale.

----------


## P'tite souris

Il manque le numéro de SIRET de ton certificat de capacité et le numéro de siret de ta boite, puisque tu es un pro. 

Merci

----------


## babe78

SIRET 528903339
je regarde pour le certificat de capacité, c'est quel numéro que vous souhaitez ?

----------


## hitchcock

Est-ce que tu as des rescueins/iennes qui ont mis des poilus chez toi?

----------


## ChatouPension

Babe n'a pas du voir la question

----------


## Jade01

Bonjour , 

Toujours d'actualité? 

Merci

----------


## babe78

effectivement, je n'avais pas vu la question, je travaille régulièrement pour des associations en pension longue durée pour chiens et chats et pour des transport animalier en groupant les trajets

----------


## Jade01

Bonsoir, 

toujours d'actualité?

----------


## babe78

oui toujours

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonjour, toujours d'actualité?*

----------


## babe78

oui

----------

